# LFTS Nov 2 hump day



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

It’s Wednesday happy hump day. I’m up early going to get into a public spot before light and see what comes by. 

Good luck today everyone


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out into the fogg. Good luck all! Going to be another warm one.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed out soon. Saw lots of action last night and hoping for redemption today. Good luck.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

My 5 day rutcation officially starts today. Temps be damned, those deer are rutting. Cams showed a ton of chasing action last night. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck hunters, bucks on cam already!
I will join this afternoon.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Coffee, and out the door soon. Saw 3 bucks yesterday morning, one a nice one, all following does, not chasing hard. Breeding? Last eve had an 8 point come out 20 minutes before dark, feeds down the rye plot out of sight, then here comes a doe running, with him in hot pursuit. It’s on, just don’t like the temps and winds…good luck all, and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

👀


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Lotsa chasing yesterday fellas, most activity is happening in the ams. The afternoon sits have been slow for buck sightings. Heading out in few mins. For as dismayed as I have been about the weather. The deer are still doing deer things. It appears the rut happens no matter what. Just tired of sweating on my way in and out and sitting in my tree. Glad I didn’t buy a bunch of expensive clothes to keep warm. 
I passed a lot of deer so far still looking for a big un maybe this morning. Good luck guys and girls if your out.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Headed out. Shot my first bow buck 48 years ago today. The memory is still clear as a bell. Good luck guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Heading out. Hopeful.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I ain't goin out till there's at least a dusting of snow...


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Heading out soon. Couple of nice bucks following does about an hour ago on my cam.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Headed out as soon as I can figure out what tree that big buck wants to walk by, decisions, decisions


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Heading out into the fogg. Good luck all! Going to be another warm one.


Perhaps. But it's chilly right now!!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Headed out in 5. Chasing on cams last night. Headed to hunt that spot. Probably only hunt the morning today.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Another windless morning. Going to slip down south of the house to let the woods cook for a day. I would like a little wind to cover up some of the noise I may make to get back to a couple of hot stands. Patience grasshopper, patience. Good luck gang and who will cast the first drop of blood this morning?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Afternoon hunt for me, no other choice until Friday. Deer will do what deer will do as already statedjust less intense....only takes one to make your season. Get out anytime you can and aim small!!!!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Back in the same stand as Monday where I saw 5 bucks chasing. Shoot straight !


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck boys, the heat blows but the deer will do what deer do .Lol getting excited to get back to the rack shack Friday night for the annual rut hunt. Only 2 of us for the first week. #living the camp life. Shoot by sight and walk by faith.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m up and in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Badfishmi said:


> I live way up north it’s 47 degrees in Charlevoix


Good deal! That helps! Going to be pushing 70 down here. Lots of dark red on that arrow. I would think you definitely caught some good stuff...not just guts. Hopefully you find him in his first bed this afternoon.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 nice bucks just chased a doe off of the property. Lowering expectations now.. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Badfishmi said:


> I live way up north it’s 47 degrees in Charlevoix


You have all day. Give him some time. 

Action packed morning so far. Buck #4 just rolled through. Buddy I’m hunting with has seen 3 including a solid 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Letting it lay with warm weather was my concern Sunday. The tracker I contacted said no worries, those Temps are normal out west, and the deer will be fine to eat. I shot mine 815am, jumped him at 11, gutted him at 800pm. I have no idea what time he actually died, but was very warm almost hot inside when gutting him. I didn't hit gut which probably helped. I was a little nervous about the inner loins, but ate them last night. There was zero taint to it.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Up to about 12 deer now, just one small buck best i could tell.

And 3 more coyotes, all traveling together. They charged into a group of 6 or so does and scattered them around. Bas***ds. That makes 5 coyotes now this morning. Going to have to get serious about some predator hunting this winter.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you smell the arrow? You can usually smell gut.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

They are out looking again...


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Rattled in this teenager.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Started slow this morning. It’s picked up with a small 5-6 point chasing a doe for a bit, and then what I believe is probably the good buck I saw this morning jumping in on the 5-6 point and took over the chase. 

Never got closer than 60-70 yards. Just need her to run by me now and I’ll get him off her back for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Badfishmi said:


> what do we think. I found arrow and start of blood trail. Backing out giving it a bit
> 
> View attachment 863748
> View attachment 863749


I hit mine a little bit back and it did exactly as you stated. Trotted 20 yards, then walked about 30 and laid down in the bean field. 45 seconds later I watched his head flip back and it was over. Liver and clipped 1 lung.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Several very cautious does and two small bucks so far. The bucks were not close enough for a pic. I hope a breeze kicks up. Hate this total stillness. Full draw will be a chore.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Just passed a little guy.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just shot a doe. This little buck came in grunting as I was reloading.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder it is I'm doing here lol


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm starting to wonder it is I'm doing here lol
> 
> View attachment 863767
> View attachment 863768
> View attachment 863769


High fence ranch be a tough place to hunt! 🤪😝
Incredible piece of land. Enjoy!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had my #1 or 2 buck at 60 for 15 minutes. Thought for sure he was going to follow a path a different buck took. But he hit some scrapes and headed away. Tried can and grunt but just looked myway this is him


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm starting to wonder it is I'm doing here lol
> 
> View attachment 863767
> View attachment 863768
> View attachment 863769


And his wife’s reply


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm starting to wonder it is I'm doing here lol
> 
> View attachment 863767
> View attachment 863768
> View attachment 863769


That is a heck of a pass!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I couldn’t pass a buck like that. Wow


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

bigbucks160 said:


> And his wife’s reply
> View attachment 863773


It makes me chuckle but how rude right lol


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> Just passed a little guy.


Was this him? Maybe we're in the same neighborhood!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

beerbomb said:


> There's more to life than ambushing unsuspecting and defenseless herbivores ya know?


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

aph said:


> Tell them APH said “hello”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


They said Hi. Also said something about a smell or something??? May want to wash your camo?


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

blue2in2001 said:


> little motivation is this guy 3 1/2
> View attachment 863725


is this a 130 buck


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm starting to wonder it is I'm doing here lol
> 
> View attachment 863767
> View attachment 863768
> View attachment 863769


If all you want to do is take pictures of trophy bucks leave your bow at home. That will make the walk out easier. I'll send you my address, please send that buck in my direction so I can take a picture of it....on the ground. Lol Hopefully the one comes by that you are looking for.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Back out in NW Ontario, same blind as last night due to ESE wind. Pretty morning but gonna get warm.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Well that sucks!!!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

Awesome! You shot and he died right under your stand! Congratulations! Lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm going to actually put him at 4.5. Pictures don't give his body justice. When he was walking around I think I could confidently put him at 4.5. He also carried that mass throughout his rack nicely. Like a young Pamela Anderson.


That's what I was going to say. That buck may not ever be much more than what he is...other than to put on more mass. Not every buck gets to 140". Most 140s are probably 110-120 as 2 yr olds. That looks like a mature buck to me.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> That's what I was going to say. That buck may not ever be much more than what he is...other than to put on more mass. Not every buck gets to 140". Most 140s are probably 110-120 as 2 yr olds. That looks like a mature buck to me.


Totally agree to that.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

And if u shoot him it will allow other bucks to not get pushed off your property only to end up in someone's freezer.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Checking in from Newaygo Co. Had decent movement around me so far. 5 doe hanging around the turnips. Hopefully they draw in n Mr Big!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm going to actually put him at 4.5. Pictures don't give his body justice. When he was walking around I think I could confidently put him at 4.5. He also carried that mass throughout his rack nicely. Like a young Pamela Anderson.


Was wondering what ya thought about age. That's a Lee n Tiffany pass. That deer "could" be a mega of all mega star maybe.... Not sure I'm no expert


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

He came back…. And I believe he is only here in spirit at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

dlawrence1 said:


> Totally agree to that.


If he’s mature then choot’em


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

2 more young bucks just came through. Crap, forgot sunscreen and my nose is starting to burn.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm going to actually put him at 4.5. Pictures don't give his body justice. When he was walking around I think I could confidently put him at 4.5. He also carried that mass throughout his rack nicely. Like a young Pamela Anderson.


I first thought he was younger but in the 3rd pic I better see his body, probably older than I figured.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Guess I’m going to pull an all dayer. Pretty sure he’s in this chunk of woods somewhere


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

buckguts1970 said:


> Well that sucks!!!
> View attachment 863797
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Carefuul, he might be waitin on ya. You might have to shoot your way out.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh I'm going To be here a while that prick just sprawled out to get comfortable lol









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Dumb deer... This one came out at 50 yards. My Gator parked in front of the blind while I am vacuuming.......


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats Buckguts!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

buckguts1970 said:


> Oh I'm going To be here a while that prick just sprawled out to get comfortable lol
> View attachment 863806
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How good of a shot are you? Just scare him a little.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just saw my shooter for like a minute. I think he’s bedded about 100yds south of me in some thick stuff


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well the morning went from 0 to 60 quickly. Covered in turkeys to start, to 5 different coyotes, then about 9 o'clock I saw my first couple does. Followed by a different doe group followed by a spikehorn harassing a couple does. Followed by... an absolute heart stopper. I think it was the big one I saw Saturday morning. Saw him cruising on the other side of the river a couple hundred yards out heading west. Grunted at him a few times but he didn't seem to impressd so let out my best snort wheeze. That seemed to get his attention. He quickly circled downwind then headed my way. Had him at about 45 yards just other side of the river when an actual doe grabbed his attention. He harassed her for the next 45 minutes or so, and a couple times it looked like she was gonna pull him right to me then she'd make a quick turn. What a sight to see. Just awesome.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

just had this one go by a cam. Get out there boys!!!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

All in all incredible morning. Including the big boy I saw 7 bucks and maybe 15+ dnfs. Most bucks were off a ways or moving through quickly, but I managed to snap pics of these guys including what looks to be a very handsome 2.5 year old.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

pgpn123 said:


> I ain't goin out till there's at least a dusting of snow...


You may be waiting awhile


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Had to be to the office at 11am for appointment.... Dad and I started seeing good movement around 10 and he saw three bucks from 10-11am. Decided he was staying so my only exit strategy was around the south end which we never ever ever ever ever do..... I was sneaking along and one of our three shooters stands up 15 yards off the trail and easily inside 30 yards to me. We are dead locked eyes as I desperately try to get an arrow out of my quiver on my bow. Just as I am knocking the arrow the doe busts our of the hinge brush pile we use to screen the trail and off they go. I think that love sick dumb ass lets me shoot him if she doesn't bust out. Nothing huge just a nice respectable 110-119 buck. Dong punch further get to office 1130 appointment calls they aren't going to make it today they will be in tomorrow! Bum city! Be back at it in a couple hours.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the second of two bucks in the last ten minutes...and the smallest of the day. The biggest being a 3.5 yo 9pt. No shooters yet. He actually walked past me and directly down wind and bedded within ten yards of a doe that's been there all morning. They are 38 yards out with oak leaves from my tree raining down on them, lol.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Start my rutcation tomorrow.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Be out after work, can’t be soon enough based on some reports here. Looks like I’m gonna go sit a small piece of private that has a funnel down the middle, always heats up this time of year. 6 day Vacation starts Friday afternoon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

buckguts1970 said:


> Oh I'm going To be here a while that prick just sprawled out to get comfortable lol
> View attachment 863806
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The unintended consequences of using pot plants as food plot screening.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck this afternoon. I still have two months to hunt so since it 65 out I’m going fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Still got a few moving here
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Struck out in my AM stand, activity here was pretty slow so I’m using this midday heat to take a nice paddle another mile up river to an oxbow. Haven’t ever scouted that area but these south winds have me grasping at straws for areas to hunt


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Booyah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

BillBuster said:


> You may be waiting awhile


It's better than this heat.
Actually went out today, best sightings yet. Target buck got no closer than 70 yds each time going by. Looked when I grunted, wouldn't come in. Another buck I almost shot was at 40, held off...grrr. Several smaller bucks and some dnf's that attracted said shooter.
I'm not going out again until there's a dusting....


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Monsterbuck said:


> View attachment 863827
> 
> Booyah!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Monsterbuck said:


> View attachment 863827
> 
> Booyah!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Great buck


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here's how it went down:
> 
> Saw that imbalanced-rack buck way back in the timber (not sure if y'all noticed he was in that pic or not). Just as fast as he rolled in, he turned around and rolled out. I tried the can call a few times, but don't think he could hear it. So, he's gone, but I noticed there were more deer back there. Headed my way. As they approached, I finally caught a break. They got to the wye in the clover trail and were either going to keep coming, which would be a perfect strong side shot that I was already positioned for...or they would hang a left at the fork and head to Plot #2, which meant I would have to turn around to get ready to shoot. They forged ahead to my strong side.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in for the afternoon on the homestead. Good luck.


----------



## Luv2fish&hunt (4 mo ago)

Congrats to the successful hunters!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Glad to see some deer on the ground. Congratulations to the successful hunters. Best sit of the year for me this morning. Nonstop from first light to 11:00. Had to bail to run errands for my wife and knock out the leaves. Back at it in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I’m in at the home place.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I’m in hope they want some alfalfa tonight wind is perfect for this spot . It Sure don’t feel like November 2 that’s for sure good luck guys and congrats to all who scored earlier


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Finally a breeze! Got set up around 2:45. In an oak overlooking CRP and a wheat field with some thick bedding to the south of me. Good luck!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Do deer really like crab apples?










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

All settled back in for the afternoon. Was tempted to go back to the stand where I saw the big one this morning, but that is an easy stand to burn out. Bumped deer going in and out this morning. Sitting in a fresh stand that's pretty conducive to a S/W wind. Temps out here are brutal, and of course this stand has me pretty much staring into the sun. We'll see what the afternoon brings us. Good luck all.


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

I’m in just for the simple fact of “you never know”, but dang, can’t remember a four or five day stretch this time of year ever being so slow here! Here’s hoping my luck changes 🤞🏻


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here's how it went down:
> 
> Saw that imbalanced-rack buck way back in the timber (not sure if y'all noticed he was in that pic or not). Just as fast as he rolled in, he turned around and rolled out. I tried the can call a few times, but don't think he could hear it. So, he's gone, but I noticed there were more deer back there. Headed my way. As they approached, I finally caught a break. They got to the wye in the clover trail and were either going to keep coming, which would be a perfect strong side shot that I was already positioned for...or they would hang a left at the fork and head to Plot #2, which meant I would have to turn around to get ready to shoot. They forged ahead to my strong side.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

At 330 the big one came flying in hot on a doe. They were here and gone in about 5 seconds. Glad to see him in person but wishing they would of haulted for even two seconds to get a good look.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

That didn't take long. First visitor. Not sure what would have spooked him from the north, but there was something he didn't like. Passed by one of my tactacams a minute later too. I can see another buck and doe not far from where he came running from, but having a hard time making out what the buck is.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

In the stand for the first day of my rutcation. Don’t go back to work til December 1. With the warm weather we have right now I ended fishing on the big lake this morning and caught a limit of perch in 2 1/2 hours. Caught some dandies. have them all cleaned and soaking now. Quick shower and in the stand. 
setup at 3:58 and at 4:01 had 2 fawns come walking by already. Look forward to some time in the stand.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Mid-week break for me tonight guys. ****** weather.. hate the heat. Cleaned some crap off the honey do list this afternoon raked the leaves etc. Gonna BBQ some steaks with wifey for supper. Then the boy and I are going hard after em, heat or not for the rest of the week. Good luck. May your Broadheads find vitals and your track jobs be short and successful.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

dlawrence1 said:


> I'm starting to wonder it is I'm doing here lol
> 
> View attachment 863767
> View attachment 863768
> View attachment 863769





Big Tuna said:


> It was slow here early morning. At 9:10 this one read the script and booted up a little spike that was bedded right by me. Had him at 10 yds. Just a few minutes ago I seen him within 75 yds of my house out in the crp looking for his next date.
> View attachment 863779
> View attachment 863781
> View attachment 863782





buckguts1970 said:


> Well that sucks!!!
> View attachment 863797
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





buckguts1970 said:


> Oh I'm going To be here a while that prick just sprawled out to get comfortable lol
> View attachment 863806
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You guys are awesome!
Nice passes, at this point I could not do it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out here enjoying the nice weather but wishing it would go away. Found a huge fresh scrape on my way here that has been hit hard. Checked some cam cards and the bucks were everywhere lastnight including the big guy.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Monster & LabLewis congrats. I’m out for the evening sweat, ‘er sit….drug a scent pad in for 150 yards, Love Potiion #9….let’s see what happens…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

plugger said:


> Do deer really like crab apples?
> View attachment 863858
> 
> 
> ...


You prolly have that one hanging LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in. Very warm with a light SSW breeze. Sitting in the new stand I hung Monday. Have had some deer on cam here in the afternoon so hopefully I’m in the right spot! Pulled a drag rag with some code blue estrous doe on it on the way out across several crossing trails. Hopefully it brings a good on right to me this afternoon!!

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Ac338 said:


> View attachment 863916


Looking good.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Tom (mich) said:


> Shot this guy around 530pm after a rattling sequence. Some ground shrinkage though, I thought he was a 135 class 4.5yo 8 point I had on cam. He clearly is not. I'm thrilled with him though.
> View attachment 863917


Congrats on the nice buck! What county? (Have a similar one on cam). Great shot!!


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

LooksMoosey said:


> Congrats on the nice buck! What county? (Have a similar one on cam). Great shot!!


Shiawassee


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Tom (mich) said:


> Shot this guy around 530pm after a rattling sequence. Some ground shrinkage though, I thought he was a 135 class 4.5yo 8 point I had on cam. He clearly is not. I'm thrilled with him though.
> View attachment 863917


Awesome 
Congrats


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Tom (mich) said:


> Shiawassee


Thanks! Congrats!


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hookineyezz said:


> I hit mine a little bit back and it did exactly as you stated. Trotted 20 yards, then walked about 30 and laid down in the bean field. 45 seconds later I watched his head flip back and it was over. Liver and clipped 1 lung.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Biggest buck on my short resume' did exactly the same thing, same shot. Congrats!


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

db1019515 said:


> Biggest buck on my short resume' did exactly the same thing, same shot. Congrats!













Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Heck of a night for you buck killers! Congrats all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations everyone that connected today!
I checked some cams before taking off this morning. 
Lots of deer on the cards, all at night the last 2 days. Not a single one during daylight.
Looks like a week more of warm coming up.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Tom (mich) said:


> Shot this guy around 530pm after a rattling sequence. Some ground shrinkage though, I thought he was a 135 class 4.5yo 8 point I had on cam. He clearly is not. I'm thrilled with him though.
> View attachment 863917


Congrats Tom!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Weird night saw a few lil dinks few dnfs...

Than about ten minutes before hours all heck broke lose about 100 yards away in some thick stuff deer running left deer running right back left back right twigs snapping leaves rustling...

Not sure if one stepped Ina hornet's nest and they were getting attacked or I have been hearing coyotes maybe one was back there pushing them around... 

Got out of there figure it was better to leave and not bump them.while they were preoccupied with whatever was after them


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ac338 said:


> View attachment 863928


Congrats Ace!
You've a load now....


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Tom (mich) said:


> Shot this guy around 530pm after a rattling sequence. Some ground shrinkage though, I thought he was a 135 class 4.5yo 8 point I had on cam. He clearly is not. I'm thrilled with him though.
> View attachment 863917


Happened to me seven years ago and that was during rifle MI after taking a good buck earlier at my Ontario camp then passing pretty good ones preceding days in MI. That’s still a nice buck and a great shot.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Hookineyezz said:


> View attachment 863924
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nice buck there!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Ac338 said:


> View attachment 863928





Ac338 said:


> View attachment 863928


He’s a good one. Congratulations!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ac338 said:


> View attachment 863916


Congrats !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom (mich) said:


> Shot this guy around 530pm after a rattling sequence. Some ground shrinkage though, I thought he was a 135 class 4.5yo 8 point I had on cam. He clearly is not. I'm thrilled with him though.
> View attachment 863917


Nice buck and great shot! Congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hookineyezz said:


> View attachment 863924
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Rando Wilson said:


> Nose jammer is nasty stuff. Smells like a cig smoking stripper at the end of a long shift.


On my way to the store to pick some up…


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

This past weekend I had 4-5 deer out in front of me a bit and then less than 80 yrds away neighbor fired up the backpack blower, deer never even raised their heads. They are so used to it. Yeah it sucks sitting there listening to it, as Im out there for the the feel and sounds of the woods, I know it bothers me alot more than it bothers them!
Around here anyways.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bucks are definitely chasing around me, had a real nice 8 point chasing does as the 4 point looked on


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Found him.

I was in a ground blind this morning. At around 9 AM I used my electronic doe in estrous can.A buck came running right at me. He was about ten yards away and closing. He veered off and I lined him up in my scope. He stopped behind a tree. He started to take off again and I stopped him. The third time I lined him up and let it fly. Looked like a good hit.

I waited a little bit and looked and found blood and my bolt and that looked good. I didn’t find much blood so I called my friend. We found limited blood and then I was able to line up a dog (first time for me). I decided to back out and wait on the dog.

At about 6:30’PM I started the track with the dog. About 9 hours from the shot.

The dog didn’t seem real interested the first 15 minutes. We then started at last blood and the dog started getting interested. We zig zagged for about 500 yards finding blood on the way. The dog handler saw the eyes of the deer and it was barely moving and laying on a two track next to a puddle. It was barely alive. It got up and ran a short distance. He was then able to rope it. I’ll spare the gory details but we finished it off with a knife.

Thank you to Matt Carlson from Muskegon and his dog Bailey. Never would have found it without them.

A 5 point. Public land can be a grind. Now I can concentrate on the nice 8 point I have on camera.

The deer was tagged after pictures.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Dead Ringer said:


> I’m in just for the simple fact of “you never know”, but dang, can’t remember a four or five day stretch this time of year ever being so slow here! Here’s hoping my luck changes


You’re not alone believe me!








There’s a bedded doe in this pic. She spent about 3 hours with me tonight. Eat a bunch, including Barbary bush pods, took a nap then got up and dropped some pellets and pee’d. Only deer I saw tonight. Did have a Bald Eagle fly overhead which was Uber cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

Thomas F said:


> View attachment 863958
> 
> View attachment 863960
> 
> ...


Big congrats on the buck. The bloodhound looks sad for the buck. I guess they always look that way. A good happy ending. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> Never did get out 😡 but I did hit an 82 a couple blow up holes screwed me. Honestly I had a few too many beers to go hunting. Congrats to all you successful hunters!!


From the whites or senior tees? 

Pretty good shooting!


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on all the successful hunters, looks like things have picked up with all the stories


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wasman2. said:


> From the whites or senior tees?
> 
> Pretty good shooting!


Whites


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

BelieveX said:


> Big congrats on the buck. The bloodhound looks sad for the buck. I guess they always look that way. A good happy ending.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks. Neat seeing the dog work. Owner had him trained well. Led us to the deer and the dog just stood and watched us finish the deer off.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Pete R said:


> How do you get such clear pics my Tactacam sucks for clarity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I think the deer distance from the camera has a lot to do with it. This camera is on a metal stake by hme products so I can put it anywhere and not restricted by the closest tree to hang from. It’s just a few feet from that scrape. 
you are correct though, These aren’t the best for clarity.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I think the deer distance from the camera has a lot to do with it. This camera is on a metal stake by hme products so I can put it anywhere and not restricted by the closest tree to hang from. It’s just a few feet from that scrape.
> you are correct though, These aren’t the best for clarity.


I agree, but I’ve got other brand cameras out as well and their pics via cell aren’t any better. Actually worse in my opinion. I will say a HD pic requested is much better. Here is a comparison.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Thomas F said:


> View attachment 863958
> 
> View attachment 863960
> 
> ...


Congrats on nice deer give that dog special treat wondering about the roping him was he standing up


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats on nice deer give that dog special treat wondering about the roping him was he standing up


Thanks. Nope laying down. He was mot gonna live much longer. Really sucks it went that way. Never had to walk up and finish a bow kill like that. Hopefully never again because it wasn’t pretty.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

2 trackers since last night. We never found a bed or blood after 50 yards. Two different dogs tried and could not find the dead deer. We put a lot of time and effort. I’m sorry guys I fudged up. Between last night and today we’ve searched every inch with no leads.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Pete R said:


> How do you get such clear pics my Tactacam sucks for clarity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Really? Mine are awesome. You can request HD pics (50 for $5) but mine don't make a huge difference unless you're zooming on them. 

Check your settings on the App, I have mine on high res.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

jiggin is livin said:


> Really? Mine are awesome. You can request HD pics (50 for $5) but mine don't make a huge difference unless you're zooming on them.
> 
> Check your settings on the App, I have mine on high res.


it also depends on how crappy your cell service is. Bad service = fuzzy pics. When you pull the card the pics look amazing compared to the cell sent photo.


----------

